# Few boxes



## dragonslumber (Nov 7, 2009)

Here are a few boxes that I made. I upload a few more in the Photos part of the forum. I will get some more of my turning uploaded in the next few days.

Thanks
Don


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Those are great. I really enjoy work with that much "intricacy". It's much easier than it looks, with the right techniques, but you've pulled these off masterfully. Fantastic looking boxes. What woods did you use?


----------



## dragonslumber (Nov 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks I love making them. Wish I could figure out a faster way of making them but still love to see them when they are done. 

1st box woods are:

Maple burl
Amboyna Burl
White Oak
Padauk
Purple Heart
Walnut 
Bolivian Rosewood


2nd box woods are

Figured Jatoba (Brazilian Cherry)
Ebony
Osage Orange
Redheart
Walnut
This is one of my patina boxes, the color will change over time. Not sure if Jatoba is like American Cherry, (1st time working with it) but the Osage and Redheart will change for sure. Will have to ask the owner to send me a few pictures in a year or 2.

Thanks
Don


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice boxes. Does the patern go through to the underside of the lid or cut into thinner veneer type sections glued on to a substrate?


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## dragonslumber (Nov 7, 2009)

They are around 1/8-1/4" thick then glued down on the wood to be seen in side. I have made only a few where the pattern is both on top and the in side. Aslo some are flat and not raised like the 2 here.

















Don


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

My wife said "Wow"
Beautiful.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

You've got a real talent. Looking forward to seeing more of your work here!


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

The boxes are beautiful.

Red


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. That is some extremely nice work you've done there. Looks great.
Ken


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Sweet boxes, can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## dragonslumber (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you all. Hope I can get my shop up and running soon.

Thanks again
Don


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Don I must say those boxes are just spectacular. It’s almost hypnotic to look at them. What fantastic detail and fit and finish each one of them possess. I love the way the different species all work really well together and each one just complements the next. Super impressive work.

I might bug you some time in the near future and perhaps pick your brains on some pointers and some ‘what not to do’ tips.


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Those are Gorgeous!!!*

I really need to slow down and build some boxes. I really enjoy that. I would love to find the patience for the intricate glue-ups like you did on the tops of those.

Nice job!:boat:


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

That is really cool!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Amboyna Burl*

Just out of curiosity, where in the world would a person begin to find ambonya burl? My local lumber yard certainly doesn't carry it!! Heck, any burl for that matter.....


----------



## dragonslumber (Nov 7, 2009)

Stick said:


> Just out of curiosity, where in the world would a person begin to find ambonya burl? My local lumber yard certainly doesn't carry it!! Heck, any burl for that matter.....


Hi,
Here are a few links. 

I can spend hours at this site: http://www.gilmerwood.com/index.html :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

http://www.westpennhardwoods.com/index.php 

Some Australian / American Burls can be found here. http://www.burlsource.com/

eBay and other auctions sites.
Could even make a post in the Classified part of this site: looking for burls , someone may have some to sell.

Don


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

dragonslumber said:


> Hi,
> Here are a few links.
> 
> I can spend hours at this site: http://www.gilmerwood.com/index.html :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ...


Thank you! Great sites by the way. I had no idea the Ambroyna was that expensive. Those boxes are worth a small fortune!


----------

